# Albanian: pa shiko pak kush e pelqen kete fote



## uncualkiera

Hi there!!

Anyone could help me to translate these phrases¿¿?
please, it could be useful for me... thanks everybody

pa shiko pak kush e pelqen kete fote..ato qe te duan me shume 
po kane arsye qe e pelqejn....hahah
arsyje e forte
me fal zoti pjetri po pse e mer personale ti nuk je i vetmi qe e ke pelqyer
kush te tha qe e ;pelqej ate foton, e kam shtyp pa dashje like hahah
ATHERE SHTYPE ME DASHJE UNLIKE 
sdu


----------



## todosmentira

pa shiko pak kush e pelqen kete fote..ato qe te duan me shume 
po kane arsye qe e pelqejn....hahah
arsyje e forte
me fal zoti pjetri po pse e mer personale ti nuk je i vetmi qe e ke pelqyer
kush te tha qe e ;pelqej ate foton, e kam shtyp pa dashje like hahah
ATHERE SHTYPE ME DASHJE UNLIKE 

Will try but don't fully understand it -- 

without look(ing) a little [at a glance?] who likes this photo
Those who love you the most
They have a reason for liking it  haha
A good/strong reason
I'm sorry Mr Pjetri but why are you taking it seriously - you're not the only one who has liked it.
Who told you  -- I like this photo - I have the impression without love/wanting? like hahhah
So impression with love/wanting unlike

Maybe we need some context to understand this....or someone who speaks better Albanian than me!


----------



## uncualkiera

it's some post that someone put in a picture where i appear with a female friend.. it helps?¿

thanks anyway


----------



## hajenso

Last three lines:
who told you i like that photo, i pushed the "like" button by accident hahah
THEN PUSH "UNLIKE" ON PURPOSE
i don't wanna


----------



## lindi

Here you are... a native speaker 
I think this are comments of some social network, commenting a photo!

pa shiko pak kush e pelqen kete fote..ato qe te duan me shume 
Look at this, who likes this photo... they that love you most 

po kane arsye qe e pelqejn....hahah
they have reasons that like you... haha

arsyje e forte
strong/good reason

me fal zoti pjetri po pse e mer personale ti nuk je i vetmi qe e ke pelqyer
I'm sorry mr. Pjetri, why you are taking it personally? You are not the only one that likes it 

kush te tha qe e ;pelqej ate foton, e kam shtyp pa dashje like hahah
Who told you that I like that (this) photo, I pressed 'like' wrongly (not willing it) hahaha

ATHERE SHTYPE ME DASHJE UNLIKE
So press 'unlike' on purpose (with your will)

sdu (should be s'du or nuk dua)
I don't want to do so!


----------

